

What are the most technically hip companies in NYC? - tutufan

What is hip?  For VC, it's git or hg.  Never svn or (hurk) some commercial relic.<p>What is hip?  On the JVM, it's Scala or Clojure or maybe a friend.  And only the minimum Java needed to make that fly.<p>What is hip?  It's C++ in just the spots where it's absolutely necessary.  Not everywhere because it's the default hammer.<p>What is hip?  On the front end, it's standards, sometimes even if it's just whatever Chrome does.  It's never Flash.<p>What is hip?  On the back end, it's Linux all the way.  (Okay, BSDs are old school but passably cool.)<p>What is hip?  For databases, SQL, NoSQL, it's all cool, as long as it's not proprietary.<p>What is hip?  It's plain text, markdown, markup, even PDFs.  But never Word.<p>What is hip?  It's writing code like you really care about the reader.  Code that's art.  Code with style.  Code that looks like it came from The Book.<p>What is hip?  Hip is delight when someone shows you a better way than what you knew.<p>What is hip?  Hipness is.
======
hoodoof
The Hipster Hacker would know <https://twitter.com/hipsterhacker>

~~~
tutufan
Thanks. Not really germane, but definitely a good laugh.

Frustrating that this information isn't really available--I wonder if it'd be
a business opportunity for someone.

